# Puffer



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

Has anybody tried to keep a puffer in a tank with a Piranha? Just thinking that since some species bury themselves in the sand or gravel that they might be able to be kept in a tank with a piranha.

This more out of just curiousity, but I was wondering if anybody has tried this combo, and if so what was the outcome?


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

i have never tried it...but i can gurantee u 100 percent itll sooner or later be breakfast lunch or dinner...if u agree can i get an amen?!?

thank you


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

you can try it but i definitley wouldn't. puffers are poisonous and chances are your piranha will try to eat it. and there goes your piranha....


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

Are all puffers poisonous? I like the Tetraodon suvatii puffers (AKA Arrowhead puffers), and I hear they pretty much just bury themselves all day long until they find something appetizing, then pop up to eat it, then go back and bury themselves.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

That appetizing thing will most likely be your Pirahna. Unless you keep a bunch of more appetizing things inthere at ALL times. That sounds kind of expensive.


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not planning on doing it, just wondering if anybody else has attempted this.


----------



## keyhamking (Apr 20, 2004)

i'd be very wary of a puffer/piranha combo as u'd end up with one very nervous puffer (if not a digested one). as well as my rbps i've got 2 dwarf and one juv green spot puffer, and if i ever put those in with other fish (even tetras/congo frogs/silver sharks/guppies etc) they become immediately stressed out - the black bely, tail curled round) so even if the p doesnt get em, the stress my give them a premature end.
also, some 'freshwater'' puffers actually prefer brackish conditions and,like the green spot, actually end up full marine at maturity, so theres the water to think of too. 
as for my green spot puffer (clive) it was well worth gettin that 20gall just for him!
(and keepin me 170 gall for my rbps, plec n red tail shark!)
cheers :laugh:


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

why would u want a puffer in the same tank tho...ive given up on wanting to mix fish in...they all die so theres no point


----------



## keyhamking (Apr 20, 2004)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> why would u want a puffer in the same tank tho...ive given up on wanting to mix fish in...they all die so theres no point


 i disagree - my red tail n pleco have been in with 10 rbps for 6 months, and all that has happened id that they have got real big! i do think that unless u choose yr fish carefully though u will end up with deaths....


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

puffers and piranhas are a defiantate no


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> you can try it but i definitley wouldn't. puffers are poisonous and chances are your piranha will try to eat it. and there goes your piranha....
























spot on. p's will be poisoned


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Ye sooner or later that combo will b deadly 4 the p or the puffer...wither way i wouldnt risk it!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> you can try it but i definitley wouldn't. puffers are poisonous and chances are your piranha will try to eat it. and there goes your piranha....


 That sounds a likely outcome... you'll loose both the P's and the puffer

on a side note.. can a green spot live in a 20g tank?? is that enough space for him?


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Amen


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

if you mix the 2 you will end up with 2 dead fish.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Most aquaria puffers aren't poisonous. Unfortunately a puffer is way too slow to get away from a piranha and will most likely get butchered


----------



## keyhamking (Apr 20, 2004)

Civic Disobedience said:


> ....


That sounds a likely outcome... you'll loose both the P's and the puffer

on a side note.. can a green spot live in a 20g tank?? is that enough space for him? [/quote]
20 gall is mega generous for him considering his size, in fact i've put him in a 10 gall now, where he'll stay for at least 6 months but prob a year. he's 1" at the mo and growing relatively slowly despite his diet of bloodworm, artemia and scrummy hand picked snails.
i'll only need to upgrade as he grows, and also go gradual to brackish and hopefully full marine eventually.
the main thin is that he has no tank mates - gsps really dont do the social thing.
i tell u tho, u get a juvi and get him to munch snails off yr finger, u'll love him as much as yr p's! 
c ya


----------

